# An idea for a future shoot



## Rabieshund (Apr 21, 2008)

I was bored yesterday so I did some experimenting. I am thinking of shooting a band like this. With like four people in it. This one isn't extremely well made, I just wanted to try out the idea. What do you think? 
I'm having plenty of band shoots coming up but I think it would fit especially this band: http://www.myspace.com/shallowsense.. Or?  Opinions welcome!!

It's just me on the photo, hehe. 







keep it met4l!!!!!1


----------



## Christina (Apr 21, 2008)

you can tell that there is alot of pp work done to it, so it has an unnatural feel to it, but the colors blend well.
I think it will work just fine.


----------



## Rabieshund (Apr 21, 2008)

Hehe none of my photos have a natural feel to them. It's kinda part of the whole style I'm into.  Thanks.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Apr 21, 2008)

Well you got 2 things going:

1.  Your hot.  Thats always a plus 
2.  Your a good photographer.  Like your idea.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Apr 21, 2008)

It's not my style at all, so I'm a bit biased, but based on the band (I did manage to take the time out of my busy schedule to check out their page), I'd say it's a good fit. You're definitely skilled at what you do, even if I don't particularly like what you do, so I think you're totally on the right track with your idea, I'd stick with this idea, man.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 21, 2008)

I think it's a great idea and the lighting has been done very well to go with it.


----------



## KristinaS (Apr 21, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> I think it's a great idea and the lighting has been done very well to go with it.



Me too. I think it would look awesome for a band promo shot.


----------



## noescape (Apr 22, 2008)

I think I like it. It's very dramatic...


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 22, 2008)

Well I think it is brilliant and will work perfectly with their style. 

The only note is to watch that there isn't too much 'nostril-age' going on. That is the only thing I noticed.


----------



## Rabieshund (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks! I'll go with this then.

Peanuts: Hehe, that's just because I tried taking a self portrait from below. I couldn't see what I looked like and this one didn't look totally crapish so I used it.


----------



## Consumed (Apr 29, 2008)

i love it dude!! Before i even read what you said i said to myself this would work perfectly for a band lol...NICE


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 29, 2008)

Gorgeous.  As Always.  You have a most unusual and fantatic talent.  I wish I could bend tones the way you do.
Never reveal your secret.  You are hot hot hot.  As in sizzling.  Everything you touch turns into molten gold.


----------



## butterflygirl (May 1, 2008)

I think it rocks  I love the lighting and the sky Very cool


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (May 1, 2008)

Never seize to amaze me!!  Freakn' awesome!  :hail:


----------



## Tomas Gun (May 2, 2008)

Well done Martin! 
I think your stuff rocks man, the more I see of your stuff the more individual and unique the progress is. Congratulations amigo.
I'm a big Joey L and Martin Prihoda fan too and in the near future I will invest in some stronger strobes. 
What kind of lights are you using if you don't mind me asking? whats your key light strength in terms of watt seconds? And also where did you buy them? 
I live in Helsinki and need a good dealer that won't expect me to sell a kidney to pay for them!

Keep it up and I wish you all the best!

Tomas


----------



## zendianah (May 2, 2008)

I love your style!!  Keep doing what your doin!!


----------

